# Paquetà:"Grazie Milan, ma a Lione energia è diversa"



## Tifo'o (24 Dicembre 2020)

Paquetà, in conferenza stampa, torna a parlare del suo passato al Milan

"Ho imparato molto al Milan, ma qui l'energia è diversa. Sono stato accolto molto bene. L'allenatore mi ha chiesto di fare quello che sapevo fare. Per il momento sta funzionando tutto alla grande e sono felice. Devo aggiungere che è molto facile giocare con Houssem Aouar. Speriamo ancora di migliorare il nostro feeling, ma è già a buon punto".


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Paquetà, in conferenza stampa, torna a parlare del suo passato al Milan
> 
> "Ho imparato molto al Milan, ma qui l'energia è diversa. Sono stato accolto molto bene. L'allenatore mi ha chiesto di fare quello che sapevo fare. Per il momento sta funzionando tutto alla grande e sono felice. Devo aggiungere che è molto facile giocare con Houssem Aouar. Speriamo ancora di migliorare il nostro feeling, ma è già a buon punto".



Sapessi che energia c'è da noi.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Paquetà, in conferenza stampa, torna a parlare del suo passato al Milan
> 
> "Ho imparato molto al Milan, ma qui l'energia è diversa. Sono stato accolto molto bene. L'allenatore mi ha chiesto di fare quello che sapevo fare. Per il momento sta funzionando tutto alla grande e sono felice. Devo aggiungere che è molto facile giocare con Houssem Aouar. Speriamo ancora di migliorare il nostro feeling, ma è già a buon punto".



Nel Milan ci vuole gente tosta con PERSONALITA caro Lucas, vedi Kalulu..


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Paquetà, in conferenza stampa, torna a parlare del suo passato al Milan
> 
> "Ho imparato molto al Milan, ma qui l'energia è diversa. Sono stato accolto molto bene. L'allenatore mi ha chiesto di fare quello che sapevo fare. Per il momento sta funzionando tutto alla grande e sono felice. Devo aggiungere che è molto facile giocare con Houssem Aouar. Speriamo ancora di migliorare il nostro feeling, ma è già a buon punto".


In questo Milan non avrebbe trovato posto....neanche negli ultimi 5 minuti.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Paquetà, in conferenza stampa, torna a parlare del suo passato al Milan
> 
> "Ho imparato molto al Milan, ma qui l'energia è diversa. Sono stato accolto molto bene. L'allenatore mi ha chiesto di fare quello che sapevo fare. Per il momento sta funzionando tutto alla grande e sono felice. Devo aggiungere che è molto facile giocare con Houssem Aouar. Speriamo ancora di migliorare il nostro feeling, ma è già a buon punto".



Questo ragazzo aveva delle qualità che però mal si sposavano con il progetto Milan. Come con Eriksen e l'Inter, venderlo è stato un bene per tutti.


----------



## bmb (24 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Paquetà, in conferenza stampa, torna a parlare del suo passato al Milan
> 
> "Ho imparato molto al Milan, ma qui l'energia è diversa. Sono stato accolto molto bene. L'allenatore mi ha chiesto di fare quello che sapevo fare. Per il momento sta funzionando tutto alla grande e sono felice. Devo aggiungere che è molto facile giocare con Houssem Aouar. Speriamo ancora di migliorare il nostro feeling, ma è già a buon punto".



In questo Milan di corridori e gente tutto cuore non portavi neanche le borracce Lucas.


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sapessi che energia c'è da noi.



Ma appunto ahahhahahhaha è in ritardo in tutto


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Paquetà, in conferenza stampa, torna a parlare del suo passato al Milan
> 
> "Ho imparato molto al Milan, ma qui l'energia è diversa. Sono stato accolto molto bene. L'allenatore mi ha chiesto di fare quello che sapevo fare. Per il momento sta funzionando tutto alla grande e sono felice. Devo aggiungere che è molto facile giocare con Houssem Aouar. Speriamo ancora di migliorare il nostro feeling, ma è già a buon punto".



è il campionato che è più facile paq.


----------



## Lambro (24 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sapessi che energia c'è da noi.



This.
Ma questo la classifica , le statistiche, i record, li legge oppure fa finta di non vederli


----------



## Igor91 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Paquetà, in conferenza stampa, torna a parlare del suo passato al Milan
> 
> "Ho imparato molto al Milan, ma qui l'energia è diversa. Sono stato accolto molto bene. L'allenatore mi ha chiesto di fare quello che sapevo fare. Per il momento sta funzionando tutto alla grande e sono felice. Devo aggiungere che è molto facile giocare con Houssem Aouar. Speriamo ancora di migliorare il nostro feeling, ma è già a buon punto".



Per me è un bravo ragazzo... Spero faccia una gran carriera. Da noi non avrebbe giocato mai, non c'entra niente col nostro modo di giocare.


----------



## Jino (25 Dicembre 2020)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Nel Milan ci vuole gente tosta con PERSONALITA caro Lucas, vedi Kalulu..


 Non si può dire gli mancasse la personalità, nemmeno la grinta o l'impegno...ma semplicemente non c'entrava nulla con il nostro modo di giocare...tempi e ritmi totalmente diversi...Lucas suonava una musica tutta sua.


----------

